# More Indie pics!



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Meeting her first buddy, fun at the beach, snuggled up at home


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think there is anything in the whole world more beautiful than a young Vizsla!! Maybe it's just me... 

Indie is a real beauty! Thank you for sharing the photos!! ;D ;D


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks mswhipple, I love taking pics but its so hard to capture her she's never still long enough


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pics V13,
The camera certainly loves her, Indie will be growing at a rapid rate in the next few weeks so keep snapping with the camera  
Hobbsy


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, take pics like crazy! They grow a lot everyday.

Indie looks awesome. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Love our little girl


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Vizsla13 said:


> Thanks mswhipple, I love taking pics but its so hard to capture her she's never still long enough


You can take a million pics of them as pups and still wish you had taken more!!!


----------

